

Show HN: js-regex, a fluent regex builder for JavaScript - wyantb
https://github.com/wyantb/js-regex

======
juandopazo
I liked the API in Verbal Expressions a bit more:
[https://github.com/VerbalExpressions/JSVerbalExpressions](https://github.com/VerbalExpressions/JSVerbalExpressions)

~~~
wyantb
Do you mean that you prefer the method names in VerbalExpressions, or the lack
of nesting? I've been experimenting with my method names a little bit here and
there, so that's been in flux. The lack of nesting in VerbalExpressions,
though, I think really limits the ability to produce arbitrarily complex
regexes, such as [https://github.com/wyantb/js-regex#business-logic-
regex](https://github.com/wyantb/js-regex#business-logic-regex) . Perhaps it
could be said that one shouldn't write regexes that complicated anyway,
though, so there's a case for their API anyway :)

